# Are we really alone?



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

In posting in another thread I got to thinking about the possibility of other lifeforms in the universe... I know, I know, a really big subject.

Anyway, I got to wondering how many others think there are alien lifeforms in existance somewhere out there in the universe. Notice I said how many* others* also believe... because I for one think the likelihood that we are truly alone in this universe is very unlikely.

I don't believe we (all humans) have the ability to comprehend really big numbers like a million... we know what the number looks like, can put it into scientific notation and can manipulate it mathematically but can we really imagine it within our little brains? I can imagine what 10 people together look like but cannot really imagine a crowd of a million people. I can calculate what I can buy with a million bucks... like, one big yatch or 20 corvettes but 2000 televisions become much more difficult for me to imagine and a million Snickers bars is just impossible... I just know I could not eat them all in a single lifetime. Now imagine having a thousand of those millions... that's a billion! And a million of those millions is a trillion... yeah like the dollars we owe in our national debt for instance... I can't imagine that either. It looks like this 1,000,000,000,000. It has been calculated that our Milky Way galaxy contains ~ 500,000,000,000 (yes, that is 500 billion!) stars, not unlike our own sun... AND its estimated that there are about 100,000,000,000 of these galaxies in the universe (yup, that's 100 billion of them)... so a simple multipication of the two numbers yields... ready for this? 50,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 stars in the universe!!! I don't even know how to spell-out that number... 

I find it hard to believe there isn't a number at least that big, that represents the number of planets (and large moons) in the universe... it actually boggles my mind to try and imagine that there *isn't* some other life in our universe besides what's here on Earth. So how many of you are with me in this belief that alien lifeforms do exist? Now the really big question is... have they already been here? oooooh... are they here now? among us even...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This one is a hard one for me to answer because I work in the astronomy department of a college. <big grin> I did get a smart answer once from someone when I asked a question, lol.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Since my husbands life work (radio astronomy) is looking for evidence them I would be inclined to say yes.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I was watching Larry King recently. There are ALOT of people, well respected people, in HIGH places, that are convinced we are not alone.

I don't know what I believe. But the universe is so big and I'm not exceptionally religious.

I'm openly undecided .... and I hope I never see a UFO LOL


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not believe that "we" are the most intelligent life form, there has to be something other than us, smarter than us. If they have been here, or are here, I don't know but I think it would be arrogant to think that we are the highest life form in the universe.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't think there are aliens, but I am thinking there is probably some prehistoric type life on some other planet in some other solar system or galaxy.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

There is just way to much going on in our universe to think that we are the only forms of life. My husband is always making me watch the science channel, and I do think that there are other forms of life.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I absolutely believe that we are not alone in this Universe! I also believe that we are not the most intelligent. :uhoh: In fact, I am convinced that the reason they don't bother contacting us is because they watch how we drive :eclipsee_


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Someone thinks other than those who've posted....are we too daunting to challenge? None of us bites...not on line anyway


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Since my husbands life work (radio astronomy) is looking for evidence them I would be inclined to say yes.


We have someone whose life work is radio astronomy, too! Small world...No pun intended.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Cam's Mom said:


> Someone thinks other than those who've posted....are we too daunting to challenge? None of us bites...not on line anyway


Could it have been one of *THEM *in an attempt to try and confuse us? ....oooooh


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm curious about the poll results. Here, where we live in a small town, with a radio astronomy site which is well known and well visited, the majority of people still think we are the only ones.

As a group we(various combinations depending on subject) can be overbearing..just would like to hear the other side!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't think there are aliens, but I am thinking there is probably some prehistoric type life on some other planet in some other solar system or galaxy.


I agree... yeah...mmmhmmm...what she said


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Cam's Mom said:


> I'm curious about the poll results. Here, where we live in a small town, with a radio astronomy site which is well known and well visited, the majority of people still think we are the only ones.
> 
> As a group we(various combinations depending on subject) can be overbearing..just would like to hear the other side!


Yeah, I intended this poll to be slightly "tongue-in-cheek"... something to kid around and poke at but at the same time I would really like to know what thoughts others have had concerning life from beyond our earth... and I KNOW the people on this forum have thought about it at some point, I just don't know if they feel silly enough to chat about it.

However, I am quite serious in my own contention that I do believe there must be lots of life going on outside of our little world. A number like 5 followed by 22 zeros!! is almost as good as the symbol for infinity... it is unimaginably large... sooooo large that there could be a trillion worlds chocked full of lifeforms, many with true intelligence and yet even those odds leave us with distances soooo vast that no radio telescope would ever pick any of them up.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Let me modify that last statement to mean within our present time... as signals from the center of the universe could take several billion years to actually reach us. I think the universe has been calculated to be something like 12-16 billion years old... there goes those big unimaginably large numbers popping up again.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Whatta think the zoomies are????? Alien possession!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I also believe that it's impossible that we are the only intelligent life in the whole universe.

however, I don't believe for one second that any of them are visiting and putting probes up our asses or killing our cows in experiments.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> I also believe that it's impossible that we are the only intelligent life in the whole universe.
> 
> however, I don't believe for one second that any of them are visiting and putting probes up our asses or killing our cows in experiments.


Well, evidently you missed that South Park episode where that very thing happen to Cartman... are you saying you don't believe Cartman had a satellite dish stuck up his a$$?

Have you ever read "Chariots of the Gods"... or seen the movie... or maybe read the Cliffnotes at least? I think they've already been here...


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Whatta think the zoomies are????? Alien possession!!!!!!!!!


 
LOL Steve!!! Ya know, maybe our Goldens ARE the higher Alien life form - we look at their poo, we pick up their poo, we cater to their needs and whims - Hmmmm, who are the SMARTEST ones here??????????


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i have seen it... i think my favorite line is "scott baio gave me pink eye"

and, no, i have not read that book. but, i have watched lots of shows that speak about aliens giving technology to the ancient Egyptians and how they may be the "angels" often mentioned in the bible. 

i just still don't buy it. if they are that advanced that they can come here, why sneak around? because, that's basically what the theory is saying - they are here, have been here for most of human history, but have chosen to remain hidden. why?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

lovestofly said:


> LOL Steve!!! Ya know, maybe our Goldens ARE the higher Alien life form - we look at their poo, we pick up their poo, we cater to their needs and whims - Hmmmm, who are the SMARTEST ones here??????????


 
I'm tellin' ya----why do you think they chase their tails(ritual dance), stare endlessly out into space(homesick), bark at squirrels (eternal intergalactic enemy), "woof" in their sleep (telepathic communication), and look us squarely in the eye (mind control) I'm pretty sure I need to be deprogrammed!!!!:bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

lovestofly said:


> LOL Steve!!! Ya know, maybe our Goldens ARE the higher Alien life form - we look at their poo, we pick up their poo, we cater to their needs and whims - Hmmmm, who are the SMARTEST ones here??????????


Ahhh, but we don't EAT the poo and that's the difference... so humans are just a little bit smarter...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> i have seen it... i think my favorite line is "scott baio gave me pink eye"
> 
> and, no, i have not read that book. but, i have watched lots of shows that speak about aliens giving technology to the ancient Egyptians and how they may be the "angels" often mentioned in the bible.
> 
> i just still don't buy it. if they are that advanced that they can come here, why sneak around? because, that's basically what the theory is saying - they are here, have been here for most of human history, but have chosen to remain hidden. why?


The book suggests even more possibilities, such as DNA splicing/transplants... IOW, we are the aliens. Its not quite as nutty as it sounds when you read it in its context... its far too much for me to explain here, it would take several pages of postings but the book is a good read and quite interesting, educational, entertaining, and definitely full of original concepts... the movie however sucks.

BTW, most modern day animal research observations are conducted in hiding so as not to alter natural behavior of the animals... I think they also dart and 'probe' the animals at some point too...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I absolutely think that we are not the only life in this universe!


----------

